# ATO: Top tips to help complete your BAS



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Top tips to help complete your BAS


Advice to help prepare your quarterly BAS, due 28 April.




www.ato.gov.au





*Top tips to help complete your BAS*










*5 April 2022*

If you lodge your business activity statement (BAS) quarterly, it's due on 28 April.

Here are our top tips to help you complete your BAS this quarter.

Lodge online. It’s quick, easy and secure and you may receive an extra 2 weeks to lodge and pay.
Use our online services to lodge and you’ll get reminder messages as you complete your BAS, to help you get it right and avoid errors.
Fuel tax credit rates changed from 30 March 2022. Use the fuel tax credit calculator to correctly calculate your claim.
Even if you have nothing to report, you still need to lodge your BAS as ‘nil’. The easiest and fastest way to lodge is online. Simply select ‘Prepare’, then the ‘Prepare as nil’ option on your BAS form, and you won’t need to fill in each label with a zero. You can also lodge a ‘nil’ BAS by phone on *13 72 26*. This is an automated service and you can call anytime (24 hours a day, 7 days a week). You will need to have your BAS document identification number handy.
If you or your business are impacted by the recent floods in Queensland and New South Wales and are having difficulty meeting your tax obligations, get in touch with us or your tax professional to discuss the support options available.
Remember, your BAS can be lodged through a registered tax or BAS agent.

*Watch*
*








Top tips to help complete your BAS


Advice to help prepare your quarterly BAS, due 28 April.




www.ato.gov.au





Find out about*

Two-week lodgment concession
Fuel tax credit calculator
Nothing to report ('nil' BAS)
How to lodge your BAS


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Note that fuel tax credits don’t apply in relation to rideshare driving. (Fuel tax credits relate to fuel excise and are not the same as GST credits on fuel.)


----------

